# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Expertos destacan el potencial del regadío para poder generar riqueza

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...20riqueza.aspx

*Expertos destacan el potencial del regadío para poder generar riqueza**Actualmente genera el 40% de la producción agraria mundial*09/04/2013



El potencial del regadío para generar riqueza y las posibilidades de la modernización de los sistemas de riego en España en el marco de la Estrategia Europa 2020 ha sido resaltados en la jornada organizada por la Fundación Foro Agrario y la Asociación Española de la FAO. La directora general de Desarrollo Rural y Política Forestal del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Begoña Nieto, ha subrayado el "gran esfuerzo" realizado en los últimos años en España para ahorrar el consumo de agua en la superficie de regadío, actualmente con 3,5 millones de hectáreas que absorben el 68% de la demanda de agua. Gracias a las actuaciones de mejora en los sistemas de riego, tanto por parte de la administración estatal como autonómica, se ha conseguido ahorrar 3.096 hectómetros cúbicos al año, lo que ha permitido disponer de 1.282 hectómetros cúbicos para ampliar la superficie regada y todavía ahorrar el resto, 1.813 hectómetros, el equivalente a seis trasvases Tajo-Segura,
    Ha indicado que todas estas mejoras hacen que  el regadío actual sea "integrador, inteligente y sostenible", en la  línea de los objetivos de la Estrategia 2020 de la Unión Europea, ya que  permite incrementar la competitividad de las explotaciones, la calidad  de vida de los productores y fijar población al territorio, entre otras  ventajas.
       En el contexto económico actual, ha instado a optimizar las inversiones para aprovechar los recursos económicos disponibles.
        Entre las líneas maestras para priorizar las nuevas actuaciones, ha  citado la reducción del consumo de agua, el incremento de recursos  hídricos no convencionales, la mejora de la eficiencia energética, el  impulso a la innovación y la transferencia tecnológica.
       El  subdirector de Regadíos y Economía del Agua del Magrama, Joaquín  Rodríguez Chaparro, ha expuesto en su ponencia el efecto "multiplicador"  del regadío en la generación de riqueza.
       Ha subrayado su  importancia ante el aumento mundial de la demanda de alimentos, cuya  producción debería incrementarse en un 70 % de aquí a 2050 para atender a  las necesidades de una creciente población, según los datos de la FAO.
        Ha recordado que el mundo existen unos 300 millones de hectáreas de  superficie regable, que en los últimos años se han incrementado en un 40  %, frente al 12% del secano.
       Además, el regadío genera el 40% de la producción agraria mundial, con un rendimiento medio de 2,7  veces el de la superficie de secano, ha añadido.
       En el ámbito  europeo, ha indicado que España es el país con mayor superficie de  cultivo en regadío, el 30 % del total de la Unión Euorpea, con una  producción media seis veces superior a la de secano y una renta para el  productor cuatro veces mayor, además de favorecer la rotación de  cultivos y prevenir la erosión.

*Cambio climático y consumo de energía*       Ha resaltado también las  ventajas del regadío en la lucha contra el cambio climático, ya que  aumenta la resistencia ante los previsibles efectos adversos del  calentamiento global.
       Como retos, se ha referido a la  necesidad de buscar soluciones para reducir el consumo energético y la  factura eléctrica, así como para aminorar el impacto en el medio  ambiente de los regadíos, reduciendo los residuos contaminantes.
        También ha destacado la importancia de la coordinación, y ha valorado  la creación de una central de compras de electricidad por parte de la  Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (Fenacore), que ha puesto  como "claro ejemplo de un enfoque adaptativo" a la situación actual.
        Por su parte, el presidente de la sección española de la FAO, Jaime  Lamo de Espinosa, ha subrayado también la necesidad de aumentar la  superficie de regadío para satisfacer la demanda mundial de alimentos y  garantizar la seguridad alimentaria mundial, así como de "poder hacer  más con menos agua".

----------

